# Got a New Camera: Pics of some of the Goats and Cows



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I got a new camera for X-Mas it is an Olympus SZ-10. I love it. The zoom is amazing, plus it has 14 mega pixels which is more than double of my old camera. It's not very fancy, but it is a step up from the other one I had. I took these pics on X-Mas day with it:

Goats, Suundgau Alpine is Vegas, Cou Clair is Penny, solid brown goat behind Vegas is Tulip, Brown Nubian with white splashes is Foxberry, and the brown Nubian in the back is Jolene:


Grace, she is due to kid Feb 21st She is one of the two does I AI'ed this year:


Tulip using the hay feeder as a back scratcher:


This is my bull (the black one) and one of my cows:


More of my cows:


One of my heifer calves, she was born in August:


These are my 2 end of April steer claves, they will be getting sold soon, weighed them today at the truck stop and they average 680 lbs each, the solid black is out of the red cow above and the black white face is out of the red motley faced cow above:


This is my end of April heifer calf, she is out of the yellow cow above:


This is the mineral feeder we just finished for the cows. They seem to like it:


This is Tika, one of the camels I was using before X-Mas at a X-Mas lights event giving rides, she wouldn't leave me alone...:


Heres a full body shot of Tika (rear) and Sara (front) this was taken with my old camera:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice camera shots ...love all your animals.... :thumb:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

So thats what a Suundgua Alpine looks like.
I knew the color...didn't know what name went to it.
The buck 2 of my Alpine does are bred to is a Suundgue(spitting image of that doe...same color).
I think that would be a nice cross (a cou Clair and and Suundgua).

I love the pics, especially the goat pics.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Beautiful animals!!! Thanks for sharing! :thumb:


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

They sure are pretty aren't they! lol Sorry I missed spelled Sundgau, it ony has one u after the S... 

Thank you! lol this new camera seems to really brighten the pics up if you have the sun in the right place.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes they are..... :thumb: :wink:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

So cute! love the Alpines :thumb: Was AI difficult? I've been thinking about it, since it's hard to get to a buck on the right days.

I also love the camels! How are their temperaments? I was thinking what kind of guardian I would invest in. I love the idea of a camel, but what their temperaments are I have no idea . . . I heard they can be nasty.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cute animals!!


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

The AI wasn't too hard to do. I went to a clinic beforehand and have a few books about goat AI. It can be tricky though because you have to get them at the right time in their heat, towards the end.

Camels have really good temperaments if they were handled when they were young. They don't take kindly to being treated rough as most people think you have to manhandle them, but they are pretty amusing. They are smarter than horses, you only have to teach them how to do something on one side, not both like a horse. Camels can get pretty big, most are at least 7 ft tall at the hump so you have to have barns/trailers/etc. big enough for them. They can also be really hard on fences and can bend a horse panel pretty easy if they want what is on the otherside. Camels cope with cold very well. They are from the desert, but it does get cold there as well. They are also very expensive. Bottle babies are usually $3000 and up for males and $4500 and up for females. More if they are painted. Trained riding camels can be anywhere from $5000 to $25,000 depending on training and how easily they can be handled. Also, camels don't spit. It's more that they are bellering when mad/scared and the cud comes up and out.  Not sure how they are as guardians, but I know llamas do well. 

I had a couple llamas, they were pretty fun to have, but if you live where it is hot in the summer they need to be sheared or they will heat stroke. Llamas will spit, but only if they are very mad or scared. Llamas don't like to spit like people think. They do it as a last ditch effort and will warn you or other llamas/animals first. They are very alert and will notice everything. Every time I got a new goat, they had to come and investigate and meet the new comer. The goats weren't too amused at first but they settled down and got used to them.

The only thing I have heard about llamas is to not have an intact male as they will try to breed the does and can seriously injure them since llamas breed laying down. Intact males can also end up with Berzerk Male Syndrome, or be extremely aggressive towards people/other animals. Geldings are supposed to be the best. Females with babies will usually guard their baby before guarding anything else.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Gorgeous pics! The cows are very nice, I like your bull and really like that cow next to him, very neat markings on her face! 
So when you sell the steers how much do they generally bring? I don't know anything about raising/selling beef. I'm trying to convince my husband we need a small farm so we can get a coupleof young calves to raise for meat. My dad has done it with success, although I know the hardest part is trying not to get attached!


----------



## JcH2290 (Jan 3, 2012)

Beautiful animals!! Congrats on the new camera! How exciting!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

please dont use a camel as a livestock guardian - they strike seriously hard when they are pissed off. 

Also, I had one of my girls pastured with my cows, just for fun she would chase them, she was very good at cutting one cow away from the herd and penning it in a corner, and driving the others away. She was very well handled and trained right from a calf. 

In my opinion I strongly believe camels should not be pastured with any animals other than their own kind. 

*Disclaimer* I love camels


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

WOw beautiful animals. I especially liked the camels! Which I had that much space!


----------

